# 186 processing time



## Himanshu_knl (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi All.
Any one know which month186 visa application are processing Please ??? .I lodged my Nomination and visa application on 8 th September 2016.Thanks


----------



## Sohaib (Jan 13, 2017)

Himanshu_knl said:


> Hi All.
> Any one know which month186 visa application are processing Please ??? .I lodged my Nomination and visa application on 8 th September 2016.Thanks


I Have applied for my Ens on 5th August haven't received any updates yet. I have asked my MA and He told me they are currently processing the files lodged in May.


----------



## MDK (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Sohaib,

May I ask you if there is any updates in your case? I lodged my application on 13 January 2017 and I would like to know what applications CO are working on now? Thanks


----------



## Sohaib (Jan 13, 2017)

No Mate it's almost 7 Months now. Haven't received any update. Haven't assigned a CO yet. Long waiting period for 186 visa applications. Currently Average timeframe is 6 to 10 months.


----------



## beelee (Feb 26, 2017)

hi,

The company that is sponsoring my husband applied for sponsorship approval in July 2016, up till now they have still not received an answer if they are able to sponsor us! has anyone else had the same issue?


----------



## MDK (Feb 20, 2017)

Sohaib said:


> No Mate it's almost 7 Months now. Haven't received any update. Haven't assigned a CO yet. Long waiting period for 186 visa applications. Currently Average timeframe is 6 to 10 months.


7 months is too long, hopefully you will hear from them soon.

Regards,


----------



## alexkovich (Mar 2, 2017)

*Ens 186*

Hi there guys

Is there anyone who knows which month Ens186 visa application are processing at the moment please ??? .I lodged my Nomination and visa application on 14th of September 2016.

And also if anyone knows how long is medical for ENS 186 visa valid for? I did mine a week after I've applied? I don't know if I will have to do it again?

Cheers


----------



## Neha dhir (Apr 12, 2017)

Himanshu_knl said:


> Hi All.
> Any one know which month186 visa application are processing Please ??? .I lodged my Nomination and visa application on 8 th September 2016.Thanks


Hi himanshu ..
Do you know which month 186 visa application are processing or any updation or u hv heard anything for ur application....
Please tell as I lodged my application in november


----------



## Manish9001 (May 1, 2017)

Neha dhir said:


> Hi himanshu ..
> Do you know which month 186 visa application are processing or any updation or u hv heard anything for ur application....
> Please tell as I lodged my application in november


Hey neha
I also lodged my nomination in November 2016 n haven't received anything from immigration so just wants to know if u have heard anything from them.
It's really been long long time now


----------



## Manish9001 (May 1, 2017)

Neha dhir said:


> Hi himanshu ..
> Do you know which month 186 visa application are processing or any updation or u hv heard anything for ur application....
> Please tell as I lodged my application in november


Hey neha
I also lodged my nomination in November 2016 n haven't received anything from immigration so just wants to know if u have heard anything from them.
It's really been long long time now


----------



## Manish9001 (May 1, 2017)

Himanshu_knl said:


> Hi All.
> Any one know which month186 visa application are processing Please ??? .I lodged my Nomination and visa application on 8 th September 2016.Thanks


Hi himanshu 
Just wondering if u have received any response from immigration as u applied ur nomination in September. I had lodged my nomination in November n haven't heard anything from immigration.
So pls let me know if u got any response from the immigration.
Thanks


----------



## sukiyau619 (May 3, 2017)

Manish9001 said:


> Hey neha
> I also lodged my nomination in November 2016 n haven't received anything from immigration so just wants to know if u have heard anything from them.
> It's really been long long time now


Hi,

I also lodged my 186TRT on the Nov 2016. Please keep in touch together. If you want here is my email [email protected] just in case i missed the message in here. Which date you lodged? I lodged on the 15 Nov- Contract Administrator, what about you?


----------



## Manish9001 (May 1, 2017)

I lodged mine on 17 November 2016 but haven't got any response from immigration.
I don't know how long they gonna take but I saw many of guys who applied in November already got their PR.


----------



## sukiyau619 (May 3, 2017)

Hello, everyone I have created a group on line. Group name 186/187 applicants, if anyone want to join this group please add me on sukiyau619 , welcome who is visa applicant for 186/187 to discuss together


----------



## MarkCH (Feb 6, 2018)

Sohaib said:


> I Have applied for my Ens on 5th August haven't received any updates yet. I have asked my MA and He told me they are currently processing the files lodged in May.


I lodged my application on 8th June 2017.

It's been 8 months now since lodged, I would say.

My agent said that the current processing time frame is 7-10 months and we anticipate a decision any time now !

What you guys think ?

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Lisa Ira (Jul 19, 2016)

MarkCH said:


> I lodged my application on 8th June 2017.
> 
> It's been 8 months now since lodged, I would say.
> 
> ...


One of my clients just had their 186 visa approved in just over 4 months. The applicant was from the UK and we provided police checks upfront so it went straight through without any further requests.

Kind regards

Lisa Ira (LLB.BA.GDLP)
Principal Migration Consultant (MARN 1467616)
Proxy Migration

e: [email protected]
w: www.proxymigration.com.au 

Disclaimer: This message is general in nature does not constitute migration or legal advice and should not be relied upon. To provide you with migration advice, we need to consult with you to obtain your full information and circumstances. If you wish to receive migration advice please email us to arrange an appointment.


----------



## big yeti (May 4, 2017)

Just want to add that my friend had their 186 approved within 6 months. 

There was some complications in acquiring some of their documents (police check etc) and the medicals took some time too.

For me, my 187 was approved in under 5 months (if I did not miscalculate). I only provided the police cert and medical assessment when requested. 

I heard from my agent that if some people have had their visas approved in 4 months because everything was provided in the initial application.


----------



## reddimca (Feb 7, 2018)

Do you know which month 186 visa application are processing


----------

